# BBQ Connection Cooking School, April 5 Louisa VA



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, what a great class.  John Atkins of Pigs on the Run is highly knowlegable and very entertaining.  We had 13 folks in attendance which is not bad for a Sunday afternoon.  

John covered topics from backyarders to caterers to the competition team with chicken, ribs, pork and brisket prep, temps and flavors.  When all said and done we ate well.

Here are the pics.


----------



## jwatki (Apr 10, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks Bill,
You were a great  host.
We had a great time!


----------

